# "Correct" Swivel Size ?



## ez2cdave

Guys,

OK . . . I have a question ( maybe a dumb one ) . . . 

What is the "rule of thumb" when choosing swivel strength?

The "obvious" choice would be something slightly stronger than the breaking strength of your line . . . However, most people use swivels which vastly out-test their line.

Are their any charts, tables, or online calculators to help choose swivels, etc. ?

Thanks, in advance !

Dave F.


----------



## dahut

ez2cdave said:


> Guys,
> 
> OK . . . I have a question ( maybe a dumb one ) . . .
> 
> What is the "rule of thumb" when choosing swivel strength?
> 
> The "obvious" choice would be something slightly stronger than the breaking strength of your line . . . However, most people use swivels which vastly out-test their line.
> 
> Are their any charts, tables, or online calculators to help choose swivels, etc. ?
> 
> Thanks, in advance !
> 
> Dave F.


visit www.Tacklemaking.com


----------



## skunk king

I match mine up with the rating of the sliding snap of the fish finder. Usually 100+ pounds. This is because the swivel will bear the load of the weight, hook, and everything else in the cast, being much more force than the 17 lb main line. Plus I won't have to worry about it breaking if I have to pull something up vertically for any period of time.


----------



## SmoothLures

I've never broken a swivel in all my years, and bet most people can say the same thing. I tend to use them on the lighter side when I can. Some people like huge ones, and they work too, so use what you like.


----------



## RuddeDogg

SmoothLures said:


> I've never broken a swivel in all my years, and bet most people can say the same thing. I tend to use them on the lighter side when I can. Some people like huge ones, and they work too, so use what you like.


Yep. Kinda tough to break a swivel.


----------



## Fishman

I would think if the swivel is going to break the it may happen when fighting a fish or when you get hooked up on bottom structure not casting weight and bait.


----------



## ez2cdave

dahut said:


> visit www.Tacklemaking.com


Very cool website . . . Thanks for the link !

Dave F.


----------



## dahut

ez2cdave said:


> Very cool website . . . Thanks for the link !
> 
> Dave F.


no worries - its one of my faves!

For salt water fishing from piers and surf, I keep #1, #3 and #5 swivels on hand at all times.
I have clip or snap swivels, plain swivels, and three way swivels in all three of these sizes. that is a total of 9, across three styles.
I also select the black ones, whenever possible. Or, I paint any that aren't with flat black paint.

It doesn't cost a lot to keep them on hand and they take almost no space. I suggest you buy and keep 10 or so of each.


----------



## FishinMortician

Every now and again you'll get a defective one in the bunch.

I guess it depends on the application. Some times you'll want wee little, other times fat wire. Spro Power Swivels seem small for their rating.....and they actually swivel under tension, unlike many others. I buy the 150lb test size.


----------



## narfpoit

If I actually want it to swivel to prevent line twist then I use the smallest size that is still rated above the breaking strength of my line and always go with spro or tsunami. For something like a carolina rig you will need to go a little bit bigger since it is also acting a a weight stop. For Fish finder rigs again they must be big enough to act as a stop but also go with at least 50# over the leader breaking strength or up to #250 which ever is smaller.


----------



## TimKan7719

Well I have some swivles that are up there in the poundage for my trolling rigs for boats. I have broken a few swivels a time or two and that was because of the swivle being to small for the pound wire/line being used. I am also picky about what brands of swivles I buy now as well.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## lucky strike

Dave,
Only a suggestion.
Get yourself black 1/0 rosco swivels-good all rounder
knots won't tangle-you can use them for just about any rig you have in mind
Put them on 55's or 56 snaps or use two and a bead fo great fisfinders or pulley rigs etc
I pendulum cast these all the time with 6 or8 +bait-never a problem
They match heavier mono better than size 1
Bag of 100 won't set you back much-get them from terminal tackle


----------



## Al Kai

SmoothLures said:


> I've never broken a swivel in all my years, and bet most people can say the same thing. I tend to use them on the lighter side when I can. Some people like huge ones, and they work too, so use what you like.


I also use them on the lighter side.


----------



## ez2cdave

Thanks for all the information, guys !

Dave Fitch


----------

